# Bring a pet to the Philippines



## Fred98TJ (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi all,
I'm planning on moving (retiring) to the Philippines in a few months and have questions reqarding bring a pet (cat).
I've looked into some of the requirements, but I don't know if it's best to use a pet shipping service, or simply bring her myself on the plane. 
It's such a long trip (from US) for me, usually around 30 hours from the time I leave my house here in Arizona for the airport, until I actually arrive in Manila, I'm thinking trying to bring her with me is going to be a major job. The couple of pet shipping services are kind of expensive ($2500.00 or so), but certainly not out of the questions.

Anyone brought a pet with them before and can offer some advice ?

Thank you,
Fred


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Fred98TJ said:


> Hi all,
> I'm planning on moving (retiring) to the Philippines in a few months and have questions reqarding bring a pet (cat).
> I've looked into some of the requirements, but I don't know if it's best to use a pet shipping service, or simply bring her myself on the plane.
> It's such a long trip (from US) for me, usually around 30 hours from the time I leave my house here in Arizona for the airport, until I actually arrive in Manila, I'm thinking trying to bring her with me is going to be a major job. The couple of pet shipping services are kind of expensive ($2500.00 or so), but certainly not out of the questions.
> ...


I have done it twice with cats. With only one cat u can bring it on board for 125. I had delta lose 2 in cargo and one died in 2011. Took 2 kittens may 7 in cargo made it. I do NOT recommend delta at all.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Find your cat a good home in the US. Its life in the Philippines is likely to be very short. Apart from the heat and humidity there are many pathogens that your cat has never come across before.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gary D said:


> Find your cat a good home in the US. Its life in the Philippines is likely to be very short. Apart from the heat and humidity there are many pathogens that your cat has never come across before.


I brought a 6yr old cat in 2011....now 10 yrs....she is doing great....i have 4.....all doing great.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Fred98TJ (Apr 4, 2015)

I just get a carry on carrier of some type ?
Beside the vets health certificate from here, what else would I need and do I need to do anything (from here) regarding entry into the Philippines for her ?

Thanks,
Fred





lefties43332 said:


> I have done it twice with cats. With only one cat u can bring it on board for 125. I had delta lose 2 in cargo and one died in 2011. Took 2 kittens may 7 in cargo made it. I do NOT recommend delta at all.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Fred98TJ said:


> I just get a carry on carrier of some type ?
> Beside the vets health certificate from here, what else would I need and do I need to do anything (from here) regarding entry into the Philippines for her ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Fred


You need to get permit from phils consulate nearest yiu. Mine was chicago..i drove there. Also permit by email animal industry in quezon city


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Fred98TJ said:


> I just get a carry on carrier of some type ?
> Beside the vets health certificate from here, what else would I need and do I need to do anything (from here) regarding entry into the Philippines for her ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Fred


Its not hard at all. Much easier now than in 2011. What gary advised i believed until speaking with animal health industry and doing it. Actually less probs in phils than usa. And most i know dont eat cats.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

*imported*

My dog in 2012
Link to the Bureau of Animal industry 

http://www.bai.da.gov.ph/

This is a copy of the Inport certificate it can be done by email

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46811198/Lucky Import Permit_Redacted.pdf


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> Its not hard at all. Much easier now than in 2011. What gary advised i believed until speaking with animal health industry and doing it. Actually less probs in phils than usa. And most i know dont eat cats.


My cats from usa...one is 11yrs...they adapt


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Some folks come to the Philippines alone. Then they go through looking for a girlfriend and fall in love. I think it is easier to find a cat to love. Many need a home.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

esv1226 said:


> Some folks come to the Philippines alone. Then they go through looking for a girlfriend and fall in love. I think it is easier to find a cat to love. Many need a home.


I have adopted 2...one kitten they had in bag and threw in street 4 am hoping jeep would run over..othe kitten kids had slammed in ground breaking hip while mom watched


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

With talk of pets, we are probably going get German Sheppard to "eat" any wannabe thieves and such. Question is, are there any veterinarian services around there?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nickleback99 said:


> With talk of pets, we are probably going get German Sheppard to "eat" any wannabe thieves and such. Question is, are there any veterinarian services around there?


There are but nothing to usa standards


----------



## Fred98TJ (Apr 4, 2015)

I do know that there are vets there.
My gf (who lives in Luzon) just recently bought a puppy and has taken it to a vet for it's first round of shots and a general exam.


Fred




Nickleback99 said:


> With talk of pets, we are probably going get German Sheppard to "eat" any wannabe thieves and such. Question is, are there any veterinarian services around there?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> i brought a 6yr old cat in 2011....now 10 yrs....she is doing great....i have 4.....all doing great.


----------



## agiftedcurse (May 8, 2015)

I got here on Dec 28 of 2014. I had brought my dog. (dachshund) Before coming you have to have him checked by a vet. You only need an import permit that can be sent in email and you just print off. Once you get to the phils they just look at papers and you pay the import fee. They didn't do anything else and it was like 3 mins. I was expecting a lot worse. Traveling is a little different, the cost is sometimes what it cost to travel for a person and they have to go as baggage inside a pet carrier. I however had my best friend signed off as a emotional support animal (ESA), I couldn't think about him being transported that way so I looked into ESA. Inside the US this makes it where pets travel for free and also fly in the cabin with you. You have to have a therapist sign it and its only good for one year and needs to be renewed yearly. Only the US approves this, for me once i got to Soul he now was to fly as baggage and there was a $200 fee. I got lucky and he got to ride on the plane with me in his carrier and they also didn't charge me the fee. I think its sad that they make pets fly as baggage and its very unsafe for the pets.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well down here there are vets all over the place. Pet Express has a wide selection of pet supplies grooming and a vet. Now pet supplies are not that good most come out of China. Treats and food at Pet Express is the best I have found. Toys and pooper scoopers are another issue. I got a Chocolate Lab I bought here 10k AKCUPI registerd. Brought a Spitz with us from Kuwait


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Nickleback99 said:


> With talk of pets, we are probably going get German Sheppard to "eat" any wannabe thieves and such. Question is, are there any veterinarian services around there?


Nickleback99 There are good vets there. the dog you was asking me about goes to the vet annually for shots and checkup. her last checkup with shots cost 75 pesos and we had another dog we had to get some stitches and meds. cost 100 pesos.


----------

